# help- bugs in wall



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

I am no expert, but it sounds to me like you have termites. By it being located in the kitchen where there is water, they could be subteranium termites. You need to call in an professional. These can do a lot of damage in a relatively short amount of time.


----------



## anneh (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks for responding. My main concern is that we don't want dangerous chemicals in our home, my husband is in remission from cancer. I have calls in to professionals.Are there ways of eradicating termites that are fairly safe? anneh


bofusmosby said:


> I am no expert, but it sounds to me like you have termites. By it being located in the kitchen where there is water, they could be subteranium termites. You need to call in an professional. These can do a lot of damage in a relatively short amount of time.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

I wish I knew the answer to that. The professionals should be able to answer your questions I would think.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Those are terminates. Don't worry about your husband. The stuff they use won't affect him. They actually drill through the foundation and inject there. They will also probably install perimeter baiting systems around your house. These things can do a lot of damage. Hopefully the top and bottom sills are still sound so you can just sister in some 2x4 to the left or right of the damaged ones.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Anneh:

There has been a very important breakthough in dealing with termites, and it was developed by Dr. Tim Myles of the University of Toronto. http://www.utoronto.ca/forest/termite/termite.htm

The "trap, treat and release" method of termite control involves making termite traps out of strips of cardboard, allowing the termites to find those traps, treating the captured termites with a slow acting insecticide, putting them back in the trap and putting the trap back in it's original location. Normally, the termites will return to their nest to tell the other termites where they can find soft cardboard food.

Termites groom each other. When the treated termites return to their nest, the other termites will instinctively lick the insectide off their bodies, thus killing hundreds of termites for each "treated" termite that returns to the nest.

The City of Toronto is now using Dr. Myles "Trap, Treat and Release" method to rid entire neighborhoods of termites, and the program so far has proven to be very successful.

And, all the information you need to eliminate the termites yourself is available from the "Urban Entomology" web site linked to above. Or, even just phone up Dr. Myles and get an update on their success at eliminating termites in Toronto.


----------



## andrixx (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Anneh:

Termites are very frustrating and having to use toxic chemicals in your residence is a scary solution. 

First you might want to be sure of what kind of termite you are dealing with. You can find some useful info and pictures about that here: Drywood Termites

Also there is a new treatment where I believe the termites are heated to death and there is no moving out required and no pesticides or toxic chemicals involved. You can find out more information about that here: Thermapureheat

Good luck! 
--Andrixx


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

yep those sound like termites
Especially in a bay window, those were the most problematic areas my former company dealt with

The new product they use for liquid treat is the same stuff that you buy to treat your dog for fleas it's called Premise

There are also many different baiting products out that work well for cures but I do not trust for prevention 
be sure you get a REPAIR guarantee
Retreatment guarantees are not much better than useless

Also get at least three estimates and if at all possible wait till Novemmber to agree to service
In the winter sales are almost non existant and they will have to deal with you
In the spring they won't even return your call for a few days while they run around selling all the emergency calls that are coming in

The termites will not destroy your house in just a few months
They do about two linear feet of damage a year


----------

